
Who Put Python in the Windows 10 May 2019 Update? - RmDen
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/python/python-in-the-windows-10-may-2019-update/
======
x38iq84n
Glad to see a step in the right direction, MSFT. Keep at it, only thousands
more to go before Windows catches up with modern OSs.

